# Charleston Fly Fishing Friends



## Pmeter (Oct 22, 2020)

Just moved to the Charleston area from Denver. Bought a 15’4 Gheenoe and looking for some buddies to go out and chase Redfish with.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Where in CHS?


----------



## Pmeter (Oct 22, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Where in CHS?


North Charleston/ Hanahan


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! If I can ever get back to where I'm fishing again I'll keep an eye out for you. Had a tough time getting on the water this year.


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

Accepted a job and will officially move in May but for now I split every other week between Athens, GA and Mount Pleasant as I wrap up school. I always have the fly rod in the car. Hope to link up in the future


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey dude I live in west ashley, been here about a year and a half. Flyfisher down from AK, love chasing those copper tails. Managed to figure out at least a thing or two in that time. I've been a paddle boarder so far but am in the market for a used skiff right now as well. Feel free to hit me up if you want to swap numbers and go rip some lips, I can bring beer and gas money. I may be closing on a poling skiff this week if it looks as cherry as the photos in person too.

Rob


----------



## David Rickard (May 5, 2019)

Hey guys in Charleston temporarily for 2 months through the middle of February with my Towee. Looking to get out and meet some new people and fly fish for some reds. Let me know if you want to connect and get out.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I’m on Johns island and spend a good bit of time on these fish, generally stono river and south.
If there is anything I can help with knowledge wise feel free to ask.


----------



## mkal24 (Dec 30, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> I’m on Johns island and spend a good bit of time on these fish, generally stono river and south.
> If there is anything I can help with knowledge wise feel free to ask.


I'm new to fly fishing in general and spend a fair bit of time on Kiawah. I have fallen in love with the few experiences I have had around the area. I'm about to upgrade my gear and start taking it a little more seriously. Any chance I could pick your brain and get a few pointers?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

mkal24 said:


> I'm new to fly fishing in general and spend a fair bit of time on Kiawah. I have fallen in love with the few experiences I have had around the area. I'm about to upgrade my gear and start taking it a little more seriously. Any chance I could pick your brain and get a few pointers?
> [/QUO


Yes, of course


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey bud, live in Charleston as well. Don’t have a ton of time to fish, but always down to meet some new folks and get after it. Shoot me a pm


----------



## branc (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey everyone! I am moving to CHS in April and would be down to meet up to do some fishing. Currently, I don't have a skiff but will be looking for one once I am in town. I will be living in Mount Pleasant. Glad to get out on the water and take my turn on the poling platform to catch some fish.


----------

